# Lozier Cleveland - is it 1914?



## Wing Your Heel

Though most of my cycles were made on my side of the Atlantic, I do have a few old American machines, such as this Lozier Cleveland Model 47. I was told the model 47 came out in 1914, that being the only year they fitted this front brake. Is this correct? 

I've read about the history of the company and seen pictures of pre-1900 models, ie before Lozier sold the company, and know he went on to become part of CCM in Canada after that date. But I've not been able to find out anything at all about Lozier Cycle Co under its new ownership 1900-1917. 

I'd appreciate some feedback from you guys.

By the way, it has aluminium banded wood rims, is totally rideable and I've ridden it short distances, though I have to admit that I'm unsteady with fixed-wheel bikes.

Colin


----------



## Wing Your Heel

*more pics*


----------



## Adamtinkerer

That's a beautiful machine, Colin! I can't say I've heard of the badge before, there were so many different companies then. But if anyone here knows anything about it, I'm sure they'll share the info! ~Adam


----------



## JOEL

The Wheelmen site has some info on the bike company, and there's a Lozier automobile site that fills in more of the history. I would guess your bike is 1890s.

I read up on it at one point, don't take this as fact but here's what I remember.

My understanding is that Lozier sold the bicycle business (to American Bicycle Co I believe) in 1899, just before the bike industry crash for quite a lot of money. Lozier and the Cleveland brand separated at that point. Lozier went into the boat engine buisness, then his heirs went into the automobile business. 

The Cleveland brand changed hands, several times maybe, and I know CCM had it for a period. But I think the Lozier badges are 1890s.


----------



## sm2501

I was researching a Lzier a few years back and received this message from a fellow collector-

_"Lozier Mfg, (manufacturing), was the original producer of "Cleveland" bicycles. The Lozier Mfg was used from approx. 1894 until they sold their bicycle business to Col. Pope in 1899/1900. He owned the American Bicycle Co. The Cleveland name continued for several more years, but it didn't show Lozier Mfg. on the Cleveland nameplate. Lozier did have a manufacturing plant in Toronto. However, I suspect those Clevelands too would have shown Lozier Mfg on the nameplate. The three Clevelands I currently own each show Westfield Mass below Lozier Mfg on the nameplate. Perhaps CCM was used by Lozier, or even perhaps they were part of the Pope lead group"_

Hopefully this is helpful.


----------



## MrColumbia

I agree that Losier was part of the American Bicycle Company and became a Pope brand after the "ABC" breakup. The "Columbia" factory in Westfield Ma was built by lozier and taken over by Pope a few years later, eventually moving all operations there. The Cleveland brand was used through the teens by Pope and the headbadge was the same as the one on your bike except it did not say Lozier. I checked the 1914 Cleveland catalog and the model numbers range from 420 to 434, no Model 47. I have heard that offshoots of the "ABC" became or were involved with "CCM" so this may be a Canadian Cleveland. I hope someone knows more than I do because I would like to know more about this string of the "ABC".

VintageColumbiaBikes.com


----------



## phillips1952

*wow*

ow man do i like that bike such relaxed angles,only need a pipe and top hat for that cycle.very very nice.


----------



## pelletman

How much did that cost you?


----------



## walter branche

*leon the legend*

someday, this will be a rare bicycle item.. imagine-if you will ,,150 years from now ,someone finds this,,    letter from the legend,,,.... ,,


----------



## Wing Your Heel

"someday, this will be a rare bicycle item.. imagine-if you will ,,150 years from now ,someone finds this,, letter from the legend,,,...."

You're right about that WPB. A rare item, a reply 

I guess the saga of this bike's identification, 110 years after its manufacture, is now a part of its history.

Pelletman, I can't remember the cost. It was cheap, 20 dollars or so.

I think it's important to keep all this in perspective. Though it's nice to get fast results, this is a vintage bicycle forum - we certainly don't ride them to get anywhere fast. I didn't mean to open a can of worms, I just wanted to know if he was still operating; I'm not sure what a bad person is. (Do we have them in England?). Is it something to do with vaginal irrigation?


----------



## pelletman

20 bucks isn't bad if you get a reply I guess.


----------



## sam

1918 CCM cleveland catalog(CD) on ebay.
http://cgi.ebay.com/1918-Antique-Ol...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item53df41cc7b


----------



## balloontirecruiser

Wow, that's a real beautiful bike Colin! A real mechanical work of art... to think that bikes like these are still around, in such beautiful shape... is just incredible to me... a rolling tribute to an era gone by!


----------



## Robertriley

*Here's my 1899 Cleveland*

It's not the correct wheel set.  I had them made.


----------



## cruiserbikekid

*CCM flyte barn find*

Here is an example of a CCM Cleveland 1937 Flyte.


----------

